# Project: The Angels Encarmine



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

welcome to my project log of the angels Encarmine.

heres what theyre supposed to look like:








(no i didn't do this myself i found it on google.)

there backpacks are red though, but i like how my guys turned out:


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

great work so far mate  keep on with the good work !


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

update soon to come


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

sorry bowt the long update but i have been busy with school and trying to get things ready for exams. ive been doing a little converting, along with no painting.

tactical sergent:








he has the same pose as the old 2nd ed model, as i just found out lol

assault sergent:








im working on a pistol to go on his powerfist, hopefully it turns out allright.

still heaps of painting to do, and most importantly, more pictures to come.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet job, love the blending on the legs, can not wait for the next update. +rep


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

!!!!!UPDATE!!!!!

here is the commander for the army in wip

no greenstuff was used, just bits that i salvaged from my bits box.


























and the army shots:








































































the last one is a converted AoBR termi made into a sergent.
the pole chainsword is supposed to act like a power weapon.

there is a tactical squad that is split into two combat squads,
5 man termi squad
dreadnought
5 man assault squad w/out jump packs
6 man deathcompany unit
termi captain
chaplain
captain in power armour.

so this is the wip angels incarmine so far.

hope you enjoy, and C&C welcome as always.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Some very nice conversions and painting here. Great work!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

thanks for the comment RC

text update.

im in the process of painting the captain.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

sorry about this not going very fast but i have been busy with work and school, but i have a day off today so hopefully i will have a couple of completed guys.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Going really well and don't worry about slow, my tyranids haven't even got past deciding a paint scheme after 5 years! :wink:

Love the dreadnaught especially and the commander is a very nice conversion. :grin:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Love the new conversion and paint jobs, keep up the hard work


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea i didn't like the AoBR captain so i done a little bit of experimentation with a front torso and some normal arms and thats what i came up with.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

also that loin area is going to be covered by a loincloth, how cliche'


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

i like the use of the use of the captain from the new box set, i have used the same converting the peice you have used as well as the body and head section. As i had two of those models one i have the bolter arm still attached and on the other i have removed it.

was thinking i was being clever until i saw this post and you have done the same.....

looking great though!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, i thought i was clever too.

how i got the scar on his helmet is i accually clipped it from one of the chaos termi trophy racks........... (shhhhhh its a snecret. (yes i said snecret. its a sneaky secret.)yes i was supposed to use brackets inside brackets.)i hope this is confussing) )


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking good. Can't wait to see it painted when I get down.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

sorry guys for dissapointing you, but exams are coming up and i have been painting up the orks from AoBR and scratch building stuff for a 3000pt apoc battle, orks vs marines.

i have built a stompa and skullhammer along with about 1100 points of orks, so hopefully theyre done soon so i can finish these guys.

ill tell you guys orks are dirt cheap, and they build up alot quiker too.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

awesome work so far, this really makes me want to play space marines. hurry up with an update! (i know how much work and school gets in the way)


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

with only 1 week of school and 3 days of exams to do the angels shall be resurected again.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Dirty,

Really digging the change in armor color closer to the feet little detail like that cought my eye and i give you props for doing that looks very nice! well done! as for over all I am really liking the Conversions as a whole! again well done! 
Looking forward to the finished project! 

Chaosftw


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

im also looking foward to the finished product. but the legs are supposed to be dusty, as they are in a urban battle ground.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They are looking awesome, have you got any pics of your Orks up yet? Would like to see those as well.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ive only completed a few along with some scatch builds in this thread

ill try get some pics up, they won't be the best as the camera that i have here has a big scatch in the lense and not as good as the one i have preveosly using.

hope you like.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

im glad you like it, i like how theyve turned out, specially the conversions that i have done.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Loading the other pages will blow up my internet in its current state but you've done well young dog. I love the chainsword on a stick terminator!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol its supposed to be a power weapon but it still needs alot of work aswell.

thanks for your comment, its appreciated.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

No problem, it's the least I can do, you've been following my threads pretty intensively.


----------

